# Not sure what to do



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

So a few days ago, Aspen was making these weird noises throughout half of the day. He sounded like he was trying to clear his throat of something. I checked his throat, and one side looked a bit irritated and a little swollen. Next day, he wasn't making any noises. It just started again about an hour ago, and he's done it about 4-5 times, trying to clear his throat. There is nothing in there, I've gone down there. He's asleep on his bed now and hasn't done it for about an hour. He seems to do it when he gets up and moving. I'm thinking allergic reaction to something maybe?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Its hard to say. At this point from what you're saying, I wouldn't be overly concerned. I would check his temp, if thats normal, just keep an eye on him.


----------



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

is it a coughing/hacking type sound? sometimes my dog drinks her water too fast and "coughs" or after she chews on sticks etc she "coughs".please check for swelling around neck in lymph node area. i had a dog that had a cough type sound and i took her in and she cancer and lymph nodes were swollen(i highly doubt that is the case,but its better to be safe then sorry)


----------

